# Unbelievable Craigslist Score, The $95 Air Compressor "it's Alive"



## Eddyde (Aug 17, 2016)

I've been searching for an air compressor on Craigslist and eBay for over a half a year, to no avail. I was thinking of giving upend just buy new, as most people seem to want 80% of the cost of new for a filthy, worn-out, junker. Then yesterday I found an ad for a Clean, well maintained, 5hp 80 gal, industrial compressor for only $95 I thought it must have been a typo and they had simply forgotten the zero... But I figured what the hell so I emailed them. I got a callback in 10 minutes and the woman confirmed it was only $95, that they simply no longer had use for it and need it to be removed on a specific date. Of course I was there first thing this morning to pay for it. The lady said she had about 10 more inquiries but since I was first I got it.


I guess it just goes to show perseverance can pay off.


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 17, 2016)

What a deal.
Nice Score.


----------



## Martin W (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow, good deal, sounds like it was well cared for also. Good things come to those who wait! See if they have an air dryer to go with it.
Martin W


----------



## chips&more (Aug 17, 2016)

I’m surprised for a person thinking that price and would do the proper etiquette and wait for you to show up…Congrats! And you also just got on the proverbial “You Suck” line-up.


----------



## brino (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow! Congratulations.
-brino


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 17, 2016)

Let me be the first to say 

Great score!


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 17, 2016)

Martin W said:


> Wow, good deal, sounds like it was well cared for also. Good things come to those who wait! See if they have an air dryer to go with it.
> Martin W


Yeah, they have a refrigerated dryer but are not selling it as they are getting a scroll compressor for their new location and will use it there. They also have a couple of nice Torit dust collectors and a bench mounted coining/punch press, they want to get rid of. They told me they would get back to me with pricing.


----------



## Billh50 (Aug 17, 2016)

I have one like that. Friend and I went into a store and saw it with the wrong sticker on it. It was marked at about 40% of what it should have been. It was the only one and a floor model. I told the salesman I'll take the floor model.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 17, 2016)

SCORE!!!!


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 17, 2016)

Every once in a great while you get lucky. Congrats on a great score. Mike


----------



## hman (Aug 18, 2016)

Eddyde said:


> They also have a couple of nice Torit dust collectors and a bench mounted coining/punch press, they want to get rid of. They told me they would get back to me with pricing.


Well, congrats right off for a GREAT score!  And best wishes for a couple more to come!!!!


----------



## Billh50 (Aug 18, 2016)

Eddy,  Of course you did way better than I did.   Great catch.


----------



## CraigB1960 (Aug 18, 2016)

That is truly a good score!


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 6, 2016)

I finally got the compressor to the shop and all hooked up. It started out looking like it might become a nightmare because at the last minute, the truck I had planned to borrow was unavailable and the deal was I had to get the compressor out of the sellers space that day. So I wound up having to disassemble it and shoving the pieces in the back of my Subaru Outback. It actually was not too bad and it made getting the beast down into the basement shop a lot easier. Although, getting the 300+lb. pump back on top of the tank was a bit of drama, even with 4 guys.
Unbelievably, The machine needed almost no clean up even the belt guard was clean! I decided to do one modification, move the condensate drain valve to the outside of the tank so I don't have to reach underneath to blow the water out of it. Finally, I hooked up the Hunyang VFD, I had been somewhat trepidatious about buying it as it being a Chinese brand. Well so far the drive works perfectly and was easy to setup, I know time will tell but for now I'm happier than a pig in cowpies. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Oh, I also replaced the air filter...


----------



## CraigB1960 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Reeltor (Sep 6, 2016)

Great deal
That compressor is amazingly clean.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 7, 2016)

Exceptional!


----------



## Martin W (Sep 11, 2016)

You did well. Great looking unit.
Martin W


----------



## ex_isp (Oct 3, 2016)

Very nice find!!!  Congrats!!


----------

